# DFWAPC March meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, it is time to decide again. 

This time the meeting will be on Sunday. The third Sunday of the month. That makes it March 21.

If anyone would like to host please speak up. If anyone has a wonderful idea about a place to meet please share it.

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We can host if you want. 

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

That would be AWESOME! I know that at least 1 person, Kim, really wants to see your tanks after I told her about them. Her, and about a million other people.

So if March 21 is fine with you let's decide on the time. Since we are changing the day now everybody's input about the meeting time would be appreciated.

To me - 1PM is the good because it leaves the morning free.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*The 21st is a Saturday.
*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes you are right.

So the meeting will be on March 22, Sunday.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sunday, March 22nd, at 1pm works for me. Looking forward to seeing the loft and many aquariums.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We'll be there!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jaron & I will be there. I was wondering I am relatively new to our group if we could try some name tags to link screen names to real name. I'll be happy to do this. A lot of our garden groups that meet do this really has helped make the connections to their online friends. Just a thought!!!!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I am happy to where a name tag. I will start a list here, screen name then real name. People can quote each message and added their names.

kimcadmus, Kim Owens


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I plan to be there. I know, 'bout time!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Name tags are good for us.

Tex Gal - Drinda Jacobson
Tex Guy - Bill Jacobson


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Dog.. I have to work that weekend.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Great!!
I need to start a list of who is coming, if you could either post here or pm me. I can do real/screen names on tags or at least get you a tag ready. One of my Garden Club groups they use name tags (I'm the youngest member & I'm 50) Ha Ha really. You actually turn the tags in at the end of the meeting, these ladies are organized I think they have been doing it that way for 50-60+ years got to love um'. I'm not suggesting this, just thought it was funny.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok I confirmed with Mike today. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
DATE: March 22, Sunday

TIME: 1 PM

PLACE: Michael & Shane's loft
1409 S. Lamar St. #845, 
Dallas, 75215 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Call 214-537-9759 if you need. That's my cell phone.

Bring all the plants you have. Also anything else you would like to give away/trade. 

Bring good mood, but even if you don't have much that day there will be plenty there already.

--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Yeah...I think that I might be able to finally make one of Mike & Shane's meetings. Awesome!

p.s. Kjm is Kathy for the nametag aka...discus snob.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I am still "trying" to grow plants!!! I am left with things like Golden Brig's & ramshorn snails to bring to the meeting. If anyone wants anything just let me know. I have a bunch of a small foreground plant that grows like crazy I think it is HC? 
Thank You Karen


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Cocobid I would love some HC! Been looking for some as well as dwarf hairgrass


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any dwarf hairgrass or Hemianthus micranthemoides? I'll be at the meeting tomorrow Sunday. I have blyxa j. and varigated wisteria I can bring.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I am sorry will not be able to come, I have an injured disk in my back and something has inflamed this incredibility during the day. I can barely walk. I really wish I could make this!!!
This Disk injury is really getting old.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are not there.  We are disappointed but we have had some family issues come up. Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Mike and Shanes place is really cool and tanks beautiful. 

It was a great meeting but we did miss y'all! Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry that I was not able to make it. My son made an unexpected trip home from college (spring break). 

Mike and Shane...someday, I promise that I will make it to your place. You have given me plenty of opportunities by having several club meetings at your place, but it seems that I always have a conflict. The sad part is, yours is the one place that I really want to see. 

Thanks for being so kind to host again, and hopefully, next time I can make it.

Kathy


----------

